# Power Fist with built in Melta?!



## Cuinlan (Dec 22, 2009)

Power Fists with built in bolters are possible, and I've heard of built in flamers. But what about a built in Melta gun? Like an Inferno Pistol :biggrin: And how about a built in Plasma Pistol while we're at it?

Too OP? Not possible? I understand the difficulties with any plasma weapon, but I think a Melta weapon is more stable.

The reason I'm asking is for my homebrew SM chapter. They've made an alliance with the Mechanicus and its proven quite fruitful since their founding.

Thanks in advance.

~Cuinlan


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't see why not. Just like a combi-power fist-melta?


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Conceivably yes, though there's no examples of any.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

totally possible, and to make it more fluffy it could be jekro built, so its super tiny too, i think back in rogue trader days it was possible to have a lascannon built into a digital weapon but it may have only been a one shot deal or i maybe thinking of orks but either way i say go for it!


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

As long as the model you're putting it on has that gear available to him (like, say a Blood Angels Sarge trading his chainsword for a fist and bis BP for an infernus), there's nothing that says you can;t bodge them together, just so long as it's nice and obvious.


----------



## vipertaja (Mar 20, 2010)

If it doesn't break the rules I'd say go for it. If you go outside the rules you're on your own as far as I'm concerned.

Do make it look good though. That always helps a lot. :grin:
I personally think these types of relic weapons used by chapter masters can be very cool if converted and painted well. If it merely looks like the chapter master did a rushed "Elmer's glue" job of attaching a gun to his fist, then I'm not feeling it.


----------



## Cho Kai (Oct 21, 2011)

I think that the only fluff reason that would come to mind for me is the religious reliance on partial STD/STCs. If the machine is configured to make rhinos with red doilies you might not be able to make the tank without the materials for that doily... likewise, it may not be configurable for making one with white doilies or blue doilies... And would you anger the Machine God by dishonoring its desire for frilly lace?

...okay, silly example but the explanation holds. It is a little contrived. But it is a way to rationalize why every weapons system can't be put on every vehicle. Remember that experimenting or even understanding technology can fall into the domain of the Heretek.


----------



## Riga (Feb 2, 2012)

Vulkan He'stan has the Gauntlet of the Forge.It could be something like that.And weird stuff keep popping up concerning Astartes weapons, like the Ghost Razors and Hunger and Slake from the Charcarodons


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

I'd say go for it.

Doesn't seem like a thing everyone would use, but at least one, perhaps for the entire honor guard.

Just don't go all crazy about it. 
"In this chapter, all the marines have double melta-power-fists, so they can be all RAAARGH and PUNCH DAT SHIT!!! And then melt tanks."

Although i would love to see it happen in a game, all those broken IG tanks. Bye bye suckas, entire army has meltas 

But no, don't do that.

Keep it rational and you can get away with many things in 40k.

Or you could just do it like Matt ward and screw everything over and still get away with it, not like it matters or anything.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Riga said:


> Vulkan He'stan has the Gauntlet of the Forge.


That's just a wrist-mounted Heavy Flamer, and it was Primarch-made. Vulkan did that with tech.

I'd say look to Huron Blackheart. He has a Heavy Flamer built into his Power Fist, so having an entire Meltagun shouldn't be so hard (especially as he's Chaos, and nearly all the Chaos tech is crap unless it's enchanted/possessed).

Midnight


----------



## Corporal Punishment 69 (Jul 8, 2012)

I vote "go for it", astartes have access to lots of non-standard stuff, what with chapter forges etc, and a chapter with close ties to the Mechanicus could pull emperor only knows what from out of the bag.....:wink:


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

MidnightSun said:


> I'd say look to Huron Blackheart. He has a Heavy Flamer built into his Power Fist, so having an entire Meltagun shouldn't be so hard (especially as he's Chaos, and nearly all the Chaos tech is crap unless it's enchanted/possessed).


There's no note of the Tyrant's Claw being posessed or enchanted, Huron's pretty loose on the whole 'worshipping chaos' thing. 
The one issue was the fact that he had to lose his arm and about half his fucking chest to have that one put in, plus a modified backpack. But other than that, it's a pretty stable foundation for an idea.


----------



## vipertaja (Mar 20, 2010)

I would simply make it a relic, either within the chapter, found by the chapter or given to them by the mechanicum. It might have some known history and tradition to it, but I'd keep it's origins obscure to give it some mystique. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Tensiu (Aug 15, 2009)

Some chapters have unique weaponry, often from the Dark Age of Technology or Great Crusade. Look at those insane lightning claws/chainfists from Carcharodons. Just make it unique, good-looking and rules-legal, and don't forget about sharing photos with us.

Oh, and such things deserve some history - just few sentences, so they won't be just powerfists/meltas, but something special.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

Why stop with just a melta? Why not add two meltas? Or two twin linked meltas? Or how about an Emperor Titan?


----------



## Tensiu (Aug 15, 2009)

ThatOtherGuy said:


> Why stop with just a melta? Why not add two meltas? Or two twin linked meltas? Or how about an Emperor Titan?


Because some Space Marines can take Powerfists and meltaguns, and cause it might actually fit on it? Come on, it would make sense, and as long as it's rules-legal, he can even make storm bolter with built-in thunderhammer...


----------

